# End of tenancy report



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally received our end of tenancy report from the previous property 

After providing receipt of carpet cleaning the inspector has advised in report that carpets require shampooing also further cleaning is required and windows inside and out should be cleaned in all rooms.

Although we have not yet been informed whether landlords (who have already sold the property on) are going to claim for these things, legally can we not be given the opportunity to rectify these issues ourselves rather than taking money from our deposit.

All estimated quotes are greatly inflated :\


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They can't expect the carpets to still be spotless. 

Wear and tear has to be accepted. 

Sounds like they are trying to rip you off. It happens a lot.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://scotland.shelter.org.uk/get_...e/deposits/problems_getting_your_deposit_back


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe I'm just worrying too much, the inspection was done by an independent company, dont think the landlords are fussed tbh. Went up yesterday and theres a 6 yard skip in the drive with the contents of the shed. They told our old neighbour if they wanted anything to help themselves.
Needless to say i grabbed a couple garden tools, strimmer and flymo. 

Since the house is now sold i hope they dont take the mick and try to claim for that stuff


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's the letting agents that try it on, not the owners. 

If the letting agent does hit you with a bill, ask the owner if they know anything about it. You'll probably find the agent is trying to pocket some cash on the fly.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Well its all done though this LPS scotland.

They act as mediators between landlords and tenants fortunately the letting agent should have no involvement. I'm led to believe theres a cooling off period where if no claim is made the deposit is returned to the tenant.

I would have thought that we should legally be given the opportunity to rectify any issues.

Although I have also been informed the new owners move in on monday, so i guess once theyre in any claim would be null and void


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would expect the outside of the windows to be dirty, did you not move months ago?

Sounds like they are at the capers!


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

I rent out quite a few properties, Did you take any photos when you moved out?

Ask for photos of the 'damage' and ask to see the new 'clean' photos once the work was done.. I insist that my letting agent takes photos to cover both sides of there is a problem, must say that they should have contacted you if there was a problem in the first instance. 

Also take photos on moving in and out of a property of all elec/gas/water meters. Proves what the readings are, again covers both sides should a dispute arise.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

The one thing people get wrong is class dirty on the carpet / walls as wear and tear.

If the carpet was spotless at the start it should be at the end. 

Wear and tear to a carpet typically applies to it going thin etc...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> I would expect the outside of the windows to be dirty, did you not move months ago?
> 
> Sounds like they are at the capers!


If they were spotlessly clean when they moved in, they should be spotlessly clean when you move out, wear and tear doesnt apply to dirt.



TTS-Dave said:


> The one thing people get wrong is class dirty on the carpet / walls as wear and tear.
> 
> If the carpet was spotless at the start it should be at the end.
> 
> Wear and tear to a carpet typically applies to it going thin etc...


Exactly right.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

i now add it to the AST agreement i use to carpet clean at the end and keep a receipt etc... Otherwise they could face a deduction from the deposit.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

received the full deposit back by the way

although i have to disagree on the carpet point, 

you cant fit a brand new carpet prior to tenants moving in and expect it to be brand new when they depart, no matter how long theyre in for


----------

